# 'Hello', from England.



## chrischance (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I am an Englishman, a martial artist and a writer. I come here to read other peoples' take on life within the martial arts... just keeping my hand in.

I am still unpacking having relocated from Spain, but I find the time for coffee breaks and I relax with my coffee on forums related to what I do.

I am currently working on a mini-series for TV (screenplay) and there's plenty of martial arts action involved.

My main interests are: ju-jitsu, kyushu-jitsu and karate. I have never stopped learning--life is a long, long lesson.
Best,
Chris.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 3, 2011)

chrischance said:


> Hello everybody,
> I am an Englishman, a martial artist and a writer. I come here to read other peoples' take on life within the martial arts... just keeping my hand in.
> 
> I am still unpacking having relocated from Spain, but I find the time for coffee breaks and I relax with my coffee on forums related to what I do.
> ...


Wow you are writing a TV series?  One that is *not* a crime drama?  Or is it a crime drama that contains martial arts?  Fingers crossed for the former   Welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 3, 2011)

MT is a great place to visit, Chris. Plenty of info here with many awesome people to chat with, enjoy........


----------



## stickarts (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Chris.  By the sounds of things you've had an interesting journey through the arts, of all kinds.  Can't wait to hear some tales of your 'travels'.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2011)

Just want to add my welcome to MT.  I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT, Chris.


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

